# Can't find the UberPartner app in the Apple App Store?



## Guest

I can't find it in iTunes, my phone, or the apple website. Also Uber's website for it is down (sorry I can't post links yet) 

I see it still in the Google Play store but I only have an iPhone.


----------



## UberDesson

chrisprabhu said:


> I can't find it in iTunes, my phone, or the apple website. Also Uber's website for it is down (sorry I can't post links yet)
> 
> I see it still in the Google Play store but I only have an iPhone.


For iPhones, you will get an email or text from Uber with a link in it. That is, if you apply to be a driver.


----------



## arto71

chrisprabhu said:


> I can't find it in iTunes, my phone, or the apple website. Also Uber's website for it is down (sorry I can't post links yet)
> 
> I see it still in the Google Play store but I only have an iPhone.


 click on this link: t.uber.com/driver-app


----------



## UberDesson

arto71 said:


> click on this link: t.uber.com/driver-app


Arto71 is spot on. Click on that link in your Safari on your iPhone. Log in and you should see a pop-up, then click "Install"


----------



## Guest

UberDesson said:


> Arto71 is spot on. Click on that link in your Safari on your iPhone. Log in and you should see a pop-up, then click "Install"


Ah yeah thanks I finally got it. You have to use the link from your PHONE, not the computer.


----------



## JohninTampa

If your iPhone has ios8.2 that link may not work. If it doesn't, this one did for my 4s
https://devbuilds.uber.com/UberDriver_iOS_Latest.html


----------



## McGillicutty

Does anyone know why Uber's partner app isn't in itunes, but it is in the Google Play store? Apple won't approve it for some reason?


----------



## rjenkins

McGillicutty said:


> Does anyone know why Uber's partner app isn't in itunes, but it is in the Google Play store? Apple won't approve it for some reason?


Not sure, but I know it's a helluva bloated app.

I was reviewing storage space on my iPhone recently, and could see that both Uber apps were much bigger than the single Lyft app (which does both driver and passenger jobs, as well as Mentor function). This might be due in part to the Uber integrated nav, which I regard as a negative, actually. Much prefer Lyft's option to choose your favorite external nav app.


----------



## McGillicutty

rjenkins said:


> Not sure, but I know it's a helluva bloated app.
> 
> I was reviewing storage space on my iPhone recently, and could see that both Uber apps were much bigger than the single Lyft app (which does both driver and passenger jobs, as well as Mentor function). This might be due in part to the Uber integrated nav, which I regard as a negative, actually. Much prefer Lyft's option to choose your favorite external nav app.


I don't know why Uber doesn't offer that in the iOS app. If I recall, you can choose the navigation in Uber's Android partner app.


----------

